# 22-250 pelt damage



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thinking about another gun considering 22-250 wondering about pelt damage. I got a 223 wssm and it is rather rough upon exiting. My 25-06 really makes large exit wounds. Got a few 223's but thinking about reaching out a little further. Never owned a 22-250 but really considering one.Thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have shot wolves and never had exit holes, 55gr factory loads, they do some impressive flips as if they were hit with a 300mag. Under a 100yds. I wouldn't know, maybe someone else has some input.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Without knowing the details of your particular round my first thought is you may have the wrong bullet (just an initial thought). The 223wssm and the 22-250 are not all that different as far a ballistics go. The .223 wssm actually out performs the 22-250 from a scan of the data here at my computer. Check and see what bullet you are shooting, be sure that it is a varmint style bullet and not a hunting bullet. At close range with those speeds you may have a exit, my .243 at close range has nearly disemboweled a coyote at 40yds., with a 6mm entry hole the far side was gone, almost a foot square. It was not pretty. I have only had that happen the one time, other close range shots have been from a half dollar, to no exit at all. These all used a 55gr nosler ballistic tip.


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Youngdon, is that a Weimeraner in the photo under your name? I have a male and a female and I sure do love those dogs!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, It sure is, he is off color, a blue, really dark grey almost black at times. I like them also as I've had them for about 30 yrs now. I have at times bred them had a couple show champions through the years, but more importantly some real good hunters. I have 2 of them now the one in the pic is a 2 yr old male and I have a 8 yr old female.


----------

